# Noob MES question about adding chips



## jmebonner (Mar 27, 2010)

How often do you usually have to add chips? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I've got a ton of chips, I may try chunks when they run out since I've read the chunks last longer.

I've used Jeff's rub and left a butt in the fridge overnight, just threw it in the smoker (first smoke!).  I'm getting qview for later, too.  

I'm thinking about taking a nap, do I have time between loadings?


----------



## ecto1 (Mar 27, 2010)

I start out with a handful and then add as needed usually another handfull or two per hour.  The first hour and a half it always seems like every 30 minutes then it is usually once an hour when you get a good bed of smoldering chips.


----------



## deltadude (Mar 27, 2010)

Pretty much what ECTO1 said.

Start with a few chips like about 8-12, you will need to add more in 20 min or so.  Do it again, once you get a bed of ash and smoldering chips you can had more.  You will need to add chips about every 30 min or so.  Chunks are better they do last longer.


----------



## mythmaster (Mar 27, 2010)

Those tips say to leave the vent open, but the manual says to leave it closed in order to retain moisture and heat and to leave it open for fish and jerky.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## ronp (Mar 27, 2010)

Always leave it open, always.


----------



## mythmaster (Mar 27, 2010)

Will do.  Thanks, ron!


----------



## jmebonner (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I got my nap in.  She's reached 140, so that's good.  Smoke is just right, thin and blue!  I'm gonna go read about smoking some onions and potatoes and make a meal out of this tonight.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 27, 2010)

Ditto to what the Smart Guys above said


Todd


----------



## mr mark (Mar 8, 2014)

Do you need to soak the chips


----------



## chestnutbloom (Mar 8, 2014)

I never soak mine and I leave the loader in place even for jerky.


----------



## chestnutbloom (Mar 8, 2014)

Oops but yes always leave the vent on top open!


----------



## putcz (Mar 9, 2014)

Yes leave the vent open all the time. Go buy yourself the cold smoke attachment that MES makes for fifty bucks that will keep your smoke going for up to six hours depending on the type of chip and that is all you will ever use for hot or cold smoking


----------



## phillip p smith (Mar 9, 2014)

check out www,amazenproducts.com   The amnps  is the one you want then read the thread on here,  about how to use it and how to hook it up to your mes.  It works!!


----------



## dwalker11 (Mar 10, 2014)

About every hour to hour and a half. You have time for a short nap! Good luck!

Doug


----------



## phillip p smith (Mar 10, 2014)

Phillip P Smith said:


> check out www,amazenproducts.com   The amnps  is the one you want then read the thread on here,  about how to use it and how to hook it up to your mes.  It works!!


Type in mailbox smoker in the search box!!    You "gonna" like it!!


----------



## mfreel (Mar 11, 2014)

There are a lot of fans of Todd's AMAZN smoker on here.  I'm one of them.  It will keep you from having to fill your chip tray every 20-30 minutes.  I have an MES, too, and I don't use chips anymore.


----------



## bryant (Mar 11, 2014)

I have a 40" MES what kind of chips/pellet/saw dust work the best for smoke I'm generally smoking around the 220-240 temps  and approx how much should I put in every time I load it.  I'm finding  that it doesn't burn the wood to a dust or should it?  All I  get is small black burnt wood chips or is that what it should look like.  I fill my chip feeder straight across even so it's about a big hand full of chips.  I have changed from the small chips to the smaller shavings of wood hoping that it would smoke better.  I do not soak my wood.  HELP Thanks


----------



## pitmasternate (Mar 11, 2014)

I have a MES 40 as well and a majority of the chips I put in turn to ash. Occasionally I find a few chips that have just sat there and smoldered never turning to dust. Its normal is some chips don't turn to ash as long as you noticed that you have a smooth white flow of smoke then you should be fine.

Maybe you should try to soak them, I always put my chips in a bowl of water the night prior. I feel like it gives it a more even, longer lasting smoke.

I usually add  5 or 6 chips every 30-45 minutes, and adjust depending on the conditions. Hope this helps!


----------



## smoker21 (Mar 11, 2014)

It all depends on what I'm smokin'.

I do chips every 40 minutes or small chunks every hour.  Give or take an ish.

With Todd's Amazn pellet smoker, it's a set it and forget it.


----------



## bud1955 (Mar 11, 2014)

My smoker has 4  -   4"vents.

Two upper and two lower.

The lower ones I think are used to control the lower draft and heat.

The uppers are used to dump the smoke.

So are you saying that all four should be open all the way?

Or should the two upper be opened all the way and the two lower adjusted for temp and draft control?

Would I need the both uppers opened.  The masterbuilt MES30 looks to only have one 3" vent on top.

Do electrics need the two lower vents?

I am getting confused about this.

I have only used one upper vent and let it open.

My smokes have turned out well.

Every one likes them.

If I changed, would they be that much better?

Thanks for the help (I think)

Bud


----------



## jmebonner (Mar 27, 2010)

How often do you usually have to add chips? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I've got a ton of chips, I may try chunks when they run out since I've read the chunks last longer.

I've used Jeff's rub and left a butt in the fridge overnight, just threw it in the smoker (first smoke!).  I'm getting qview for later, too.  

I'm thinking about taking a nap, do I have time between loadings?


----------



## ecto1 (Mar 27, 2010)

I start out with a handful and then add as needed usually another handfull or two per hour.  The first hour and a half it always seems like every 30 minutes then it is usually once an hour when you get a good bed of smoldering chips.


----------



## deltadude (Mar 27, 2010)

Pretty much what ECTO1 said.

Start with a few chips like about 8-12, you will need to add more in 20 min or so.  Do it again, once you get a bed of ash and smoldering chips you can had more.  You will need to add chips about every 30 min or so.  Chunks are better they do last longer.


----------



## mythmaster (Mar 27, 2010)

Those tips say to leave the vent open, but the manual says to leave it closed in order to retain moisture and heat and to leave it open for fish and jerky.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## ronp (Mar 27, 2010)

Always leave it open, always.


----------



## mythmaster (Mar 27, 2010)

Will do.  Thanks, ron!


----------



## jmebonner (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I got my nap in.  She's reached 140, so that's good.  Smoke is just right, thin and blue!  I'm gonna go read about smoking some onions and potatoes and make a meal out of this tonight.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 27, 2010)

Ditto to what the Smart Guys above said


Todd


----------



## mr mark (Mar 8, 2014)

Do you need to soak the chips


----------



## chestnutbloom (Mar 8, 2014)

I never soak mine and I leave the loader in place even for jerky.


----------



## chestnutbloom (Mar 8, 2014)

Oops but yes always leave the vent on top open!


----------



## putcz (Mar 9, 2014)

Yes leave the vent open all the time. Go buy yourself the cold smoke attachment that MES makes for fifty bucks that will keep your smoke going for up to six hours depending on the type of chip and that is all you will ever use for hot or cold smoking


----------



## phillip p smith (Mar 9, 2014)

check out www,amazenproducts.com   The amnps  is the one you want then read the thread on here,  about how to use it and how to hook it up to your mes.  It works!!


----------



## dwalker11 (Mar 10, 2014)

About every hour to hour and a half. You have time for a short nap! Good luck!

Doug


----------



## phillip p smith (Mar 10, 2014)

Phillip P Smith said:


> check out www,amazenproducts.com   The amnps  is the one you want then read the thread on here,  about how to use it and how to hook it up to your mes.  It works!!


Type in mailbox smoker in the search box!!    You "gonna" like it!!


----------



## mfreel (Mar 11, 2014)

There are a lot of fans of Todd's AMAZN smoker on here.  I'm one of them.  It will keep you from having to fill your chip tray every 20-30 minutes.  I have an MES, too, and I don't use chips anymore.


----------



## bryant (Mar 11, 2014)

I have a 40" MES what kind of chips/pellet/saw dust work the best for smoke I'm generally smoking around the 220-240 temps  and approx how much should I put in every time I load it.  I'm finding  that it doesn't burn the wood to a dust or should it?  All I  get is small black burnt wood chips or is that what it should look like.  I fill my chip feeder straight across even so it's about a big hand full of chips.  I have changed from the small chips to the smaller shavings of wood hoping that it would smoke better.  I do not soak my wood.  HELP Thanks


----------



## pitmasternate (Mar 11, 2014)

I have a MES 40 as well and a majority of the chips I put in turn to ash. Occasionally I find a few chips that have just sat there and smoldered never turning to dust. Its normal is some chips don't turn to ash as long as you noticed that you have a smooth white flow of smoke then you should be fine.

Maybe you should try to soak them, I always put my chips in a bowl of water the night prior. I feel like it gives it a more even, longer lasting smoke.

I usually add  5 or 6 chips every 30-45 minutes, and adjust depending on the conditions. Hope this helps!


----------



## smoker21 (Mar 11, 2014)

It all depends on what I'm smokin'.

I do chips every 40 minutes or small chunks every hour.  Give or take an ish.

With Todd's Amazn pellet smoker, it's a set it and forget it.


----------



## bud1955 (Mar 11, 2014)

My smoker has 4  -   4"vents.

Two upper and two lower.

The lower ones I think are used to control the lower draft and heat.

The uppers are used to dump the smoke.

So are you saying that all four should be open all the way?

Or should the two upper be opened all the way and the two lower adjusted for temp and draft control?

Would I need the both uppers opened.  The masterbuilt MES30 looks to only have one 3" vent on top.

Do electrics need the two lower vents?

I am getting confused about this.

I have only used one upper vent and let it open.

My smokes have turned out well.

Every one likes them.

If I changed, would they be that much better?

Thanks for the help (I think)

Bud


----------

